
Interesting Thing Happened on Way to Beta: My Startup Erased All My Old Debts - sarahnadav
https://medium.com/@sarahnadav/an-interesting-thing-happened-on-the-way-to-our-beta-12ce7ed4e41f#.noy9jsog6
======
AstroJetson
It's sad how Medium is now getting infested with articles that are really ads.

